# Trivia 5/4



## luckytrim (May 4, 2018)

trivia 5/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Buckingham Palace has 775 rooms !

1. Which is the largest of the Greek Islands ?
2. Who played Amanda on "Melrose Place"?
(Hint; ... H.L.)
3. TV Series Quotes;
Who said, 'I'll carry your books, I'll carry a torch, I'll  carry a tune,
I'll carry on, carry over, carry forward, Cary Grant, cash and  carry, carry
me back to Old Virginia, I'll even 'hari-kari' if you show me  how, but I
will not carry a gun!'
4. In terms of physical well-being, what does the acronym BMI  stand for ?
5. What is the name for the lines on a weather map connecting  areas of equal 
pressure?
6. Where in the human body is the rotator cuff  located?
7. What determines how many House of Representatives members  each state has 
?
8. What do you call a group of eggs that sea turtles lay at  one time?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Zorses, Zonies, and Zedonks are all Zebra  Hybrids.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Crete
2. Heather Locklear
3. Hawkeye Pierce
4. Body Mass Index
5. Isobars
6. the Shoulder
7. Population of the State
8. a Clutch

TRUTH !!
Bred since the 19th century, zebroids are zebra  hybrids—crosses between 
zebras and any other equid, or horse-like animal. Zebroids  physically 
resemble their non-zebra parent but are striped like a zebra,  though 
typically only on a portion of their body. Hybrids are  generally named using 
a combination of the parent animals' names. Thus, a zebra  hybrid may be 
known as a zorse, zebrule, zony, zetland, zebrass, zeedonk,  zonkey, 
zebronkey, zebadonk, zebret, or zebrinny, among others.


----------

